# Can someone explain "Low Disk" verses "High Disk" wheels?



## Hapa88 (May 19, 2000)

Mainly in reference to this:
http://www.hartwheels.co.jp/ca...o.htm 
or this:








I was under the impression that "Disk" referred to the deepness of the dish. So "High Disk" would be real deep dish, "low disk" was almost no dish. 
However,
This Supra supposedly has a front of 19x9 with +32 offset and "High Disk"
The rear is 19x10 with +30 offset and a "Super Low Disk"















Now the Celica posted on that page has a "Low Disk" and those wheels are Deep!








Can someone clearify for me? I'm looking at these wheels with a low dish in the front and deep dish in the rear on my Jetta.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Can someone explain "Low Disk" verses "High Disk" wheels? (Hapa88)*

That term "disk" is new to me, but why be concerned about it? Whether it's disk or offset, both are relative to the type wheel and car at issue. Use the terminology that is most common here. For most aftermarket non-custom built wheels, you will seldom see a difference in dishing on same brand of wheel (same width) by going from say an ET40 to an ET30 because that change is made on the thickness of mounting pad on back side of wheel. This approach makes it less expensive to produce the wheel by just milling the pads and boring lugbolt holes different instead of casting a wheel with whole different dish. For example, you are not going to get a variation of dishing on some Kahn wheels because the spokes are always set right at outside edge of wheel. there is not a HUGE choice of wheels available for Mk4's without getting into expensive wheels or custom-built types. I had Borbet R's on my previous Jetta because they were on of few manufactures that had a nice polished lip on an inexpensive wheel....now they are out of production!
Anyway, find a wheel that has a "natural" deeper dish look to it that you like, and then go higher ET (offset) in front and lower ET in rear....or use spacers on same size (width) wheels in rear, or get wider wheel (same offset as front) for the rear. The rear track on Mk4's is .8" (20mm) less than front wheel track. Hope this helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hapa88 (May 19, 2000)

*Re: Can someone explain "Low Disk" verses "High Disk" wheels? (Sheep)*

Thanks for the write up. . . I guess I might have to go custom then . ..
Oh and according to Sprewell Racing, "Disk" refers to the back side of the wheel as in terms of brake/caliper clearance. . . .


_Modified by Hapa88 at 10:06 AM 6-16-2003_


----------

